# Advice Please



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I am new to the whole farming thing! We purchased a pygmy doe from the auction about a month ago. As we all know we don't get any information on them. She looked pregnant and still does! Cinnamon is her name! I read up on a lot of goat care because I had purchased another female Nigerian dwarf named Oreo which is expecting in the next week or so. But Cinnamon's hip have sunk in, her bag is starting to get big. Last night she started squatting and pushing. And this dark color fluid will come out with each push. She is arching her back and raising her tail and at times it laying flat on her back. I tried feeling for her ligaments and I feel nothing. Is there anything else I should do and look for. Please help. Is there anything else besides labor that will cause her to have the dark fluid to be present?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is the dark fluid bloody?..the stretching is often mom getting babies in postions..but laying flat on her back is not usual....sounds like she may need some help..the gush of fluid may have been the water breaking...if it has been more than 30 minuteso f her pushing fluid out I would wash and lube up...start with two fingers and go in..see if you can feel a baby in the canal..is she in distress?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

She is acting normal except for the squatting. The fluid is brownish red. She is eating but doesn't want the grain. She only wants to eat hay and brush. I don't mean she is laying flat on her back. Her tail is laying flat on her back at time. I won't hurt her by checking her if she isnt ready? So stressed. I am waiting on my neighbor to come home and see if he can help me with her. I don't know what I should and shouldn't feel. How far am I suppose to be able to go in. I am nervous but I will give it a try.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know its scary...It is for me too and Ive been doing goats for 8 years! it wont hurt her to do two fingers to see if you feel anything inthe canal...good to know she isnt laying on her back lol..she maybe in labor, the fluid concerns me because if her water bag broke she should be in active labor..is her udder big and tight? belly carring under her leaving a sunken look to the sides?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

She has the sunken sides and her udders aren't extremely full but they are bigger than before. Going to get my neighbor he has cows and has done this stuff before. So I am getting dressed to run over to his house now. I will update in a bit. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree,wash up put on a rubber glove, go in with 2 fingers and check her.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Praying all goes/is well. Keep us updated.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

My neighbor did come over. He said she was fine. He also that I should keep an eye on her for changes. But I am going to try checking her internally. Will update later.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things with your doe?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I did check her. I did not feel a thing. I stuck two fingers in. She stopped all the squatting yesterday evening. She went out in the yard today with the other two. No more dark discharge either. So now we wait. I will let you all know if things change.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I did check her. I didnt feel anything. Will keep you updated.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I was just out in the yard with my goats and I noticed Cinnamon had a milky white goo coming from her vagina. Could this be the start of labor? Any advice?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like she lost her plug...almost there..watch for a full tight udder...could be a week or so


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! I am so nervous. I have only helped deliver some kittens. I have read so much on goat births but everyone is different just like us!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep! I was in your boat just a few short months ago. we bought a pregnant goat not knowing due date. I was a nervous wreck. she gave birth in the middle of the night....no help needed, just like the breeder said. I woke up to find a beautiful baby boy, half clean off, and placenta already coming out. so....just be prepared, read up everything you can, get everything ready....and know that your sneaky little doe will likely just do her thing. lol. damn that Doe's Code!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you and she will be just fine: ) most important thingyou can do is relax...dont stress and be there for her if you can...happy Kidding...I have one due the 3rd andone on the 6th..both FF..Im both excited and nervous...but more excited


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Cinnamon's vagina looks real puffy and slightly open! She did have a lot of milky goo coming out a couple of days ago. Then today that big clump. She keeps pawing at the ground, laying down and then getting back up. And she keeps rubbing up against the fence, houses and log thats in there. I keep checking on her. She isnt eating her grain. But she will munch on maple leaves and some hay.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is much closer than a week... you might have babies today...they will go off feed sometimes during labor...the pawing and laying down and getting up is a sign she is very close..how does her bag look? Once she stops getting up..she might begin to stretch and push...be ready with tons of paper towels!!! wash and gloved hands to help if need be...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

and molasses water and raisins for momma after (that was the ONLY thing I had on hand!), and iodine for baby's umbilical cord!!!

this is so exciting!!! happy kidding!!!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Her bag isn't big at all. I have all that stuff except for paper towels. I have clean baby blankets I planned on using. My neighbor told me he thought 2 weeks when she was doing the other stuff. I think this is going into the second week. So maybe he will be right. I also don't feel the ligaments. Its kinda soft and mushy back there. I think I am nervous cause its my first time. I have Oreo that is pregnant as well. Don't know when she is due either. I bought her from someone that didnt know when she bred. They guessed 2-2 and a half months. I have had her for about 2 and a half months. So I am guessing that she should be going in the next couple of weeks. This will be her first birthing. She is just now starting to get a bag. Its so small though. I will know when they get pregnant again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol. yes those unknowns can drive you nuts!!! I like to get visuals on our breedings so Ihave a good time line...I know Polly is due the 3rd..but I also know it can be a day or two off...sometimes longer...but I have a good estimate...I always tell folks..the due date is an estimate..not a promise lol....
Sounds likeyou are totally ready ...now you wait...if her ligs are gone..her bag can fill as soon as 30 minutes before kidding.... keep us posted..we are all on pins and needles now : )


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Okay, I have been paying more attention to her by going out talking to her and she is so loving. She is coming up to me wanting me to love on her. Which is totally out of wack. Most of the time it like pulling teeth. And she is letting me rub on her horns and that is a no no on most days. She has had more of the milky white goo. Its more like clumps than stringy! I will try to get out there every couple of hours to check on her. She is also waiting looking for me by the fence. I just hope she continues to move along. I am super excited. On my way back out now. Will update later.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very typical...they can get very needy toward kidding time : )


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Got up and checked on her through the night and nothing. This morning at 6 nothing. She is being very vocal at me. Wanting me to stay in the pen. Thats the only way she would eat anything. And that was only nibbling. Just going to keep checking on her. I am going to go sit down with her after I clean the carpets in the house. Will update later.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Been out with Cinnamon this afternoon and she acting weird. She has her front legs out straight and looks like she my be starting to have this spaced out look.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

is she doing anything else?? eating, pooping, drinking? have you taken a temp? what does her back side look like? anything different happening there??


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

She really is just nibbling on hay. Her backside is really puff and looks slightly open. She is pooping I think the same. She has been drinking good amounts of water. Her temp is normal. She is arching her back and yawning quite a bit. If any of this makes sense. She will lay down and get up and sometimes makes a little grunt sound.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

from what I've read that could be beginnings of labour. apparently does go off feed when labour is impending. my doe gave birth without me, and never gave any signs of anything, so I can't help you on that..... hopefully someone with birthing experience will chime in soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like normal labor, stretching and arching back is getting baby or babies in position, the yawning is actual a show of discomfort which is normal......keep a watch on her...any goo from her rear?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

We have had white goo since yesterday. Off and on. I posted a picture yesterday of that. Also the whites of her eyes are bloodshot too. I looked cause I read somewhere that happens too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes....the white goo was the plug...now we watch for amber goo : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how she doing?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Just went out to check on her. She is resting. Still real puffy in back end and some white discharge. She seems to fine. I am praying that she holds off until about 5-6 am. I need a few hours of sleep. I have spent so much time with her since 6 am yesterday morning. I need to sleep for a couple of hours. Will update later this morning.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how is she doing? how are YOU doing???


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm anxious to hear now after reading this thread!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

So far this morning she ate and she has had a few more times of her arching her back and stretching her front legs. She is restless. As for me I am good. Just wish something else will happen. I want to see the baby.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think the waiting is hardest....she is getting there... Glad you're holding up..it can be stressfull...


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I left for a couple of hours and came back hoping there was a baby or babies. But no luck. LOL! She is laying down in her house more than she was. So I am hoping soon.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's playing games with you!!! silly goat! hang in there!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Nothing! I am starting to think she is going to have it Christmas! LOL! When should I start to worry? When should I go in and check? She doesn't act like she is in discomfort.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This year I was sure that Janie would kid any minute for 2 days! She was stretching and yawning, and making a nice bed. Nothing. After a day of driving me bananas, I thought "this is unusual for you". So, I went in...nothing...a little farther...felt a face. Ok, all is well, just not ready yet. Waited an hour, checked again, this time no face...something fuzzy...waited...checked again...crap a tail! Still not much in the way of contractions, but got a little better after I went in. Tried to push kid back in to turn...nope...since this was an Izzy daughter...I prayed and got hold of kid around the waist with 2 fingers and pulled! Out pops the next kid, seconds later, the third kind of fell out!

Sometimes, you have to go in a check. If the kid is presenting with "other" than correct position, it may not force the cervix open and you have to do that manually. It is ok to "go in" gently with a well lubed, gloved 2 fingers, just to see how things are going. If the cervix is closed you know you need to wait a while more.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I went in. This is what happened.... First I put in 2 fingers, then 3. It was like I could feel that it was opened up futher than before. I could only get in two. I moved my fingers in a circular motion couldn't feel anything. But when I removed my glove there was real thick mucous on my gloves. It was white in color. Not sure what it should real feel like. Any suggestions on what to do besides wait?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

left over plug perhaps..if you didnt feel any babies then she needs a bit more time..I dont begin to worry until my doe is distress...as long as my Doe is well...I leave her ..


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Okay, left her for a few hours today while I went to church. Hoping and praying when I came home there would be babies. But nothing. I went in to check her this morning and I didn't feel anything. This evening I was sitting with her during a severe thunderstorm and I noticed that she was chewing a lot, and at times heavy breathing. She would then take a deep breathe and then kind of seem to hold her breath. But now she is up walking around and eating. So I don't know what to think or do. I guess I will check on her again around 10 or 11 tonight.****


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....they do like to drive us nuts...does sound like early labor..getting the babies in position..small contraction to move them down...it can take a while before she is ready to push...but when it happens...it is usally fairly quick : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any update


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Nothing. I assume that this is her just starting labor. I just going to wait and see what happens. She doesn't seem to be in distress. I haven't seen any signs of anymore discharge. She isnt running a few either. She is eating but not much of her feed. She is eating brush and drinking water. Does anyone have that water recipe with molasses, vinger and the rest. If you do can you please post it. Thank youvery much.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep she could have a few days or a week..but sounds like she is doing all the beginning labor stuff..just keep an eye and ear out : ) it will happen
Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


When I looked on the back of the electrolytes bag at ingredients the main ingredients were Sugars, Sodium/salts and Potassium along with vitamin and minerals..


Molasses is a sugar with Vitamins and Minerals


Of course the salts are hopefully self explanatory..


Apple Cider Vinegar contains potassium..


This is much cheaper than those tiny bags of electrolytes and usually you have these ingredients on hand.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Quick question.. my male goat he has been with both my girls since we got them because they were pregnant. Buck is now making these noises and chasing Oreo and Cinnamon. They don't want anything to do with him at all. So I just moved him to a different pen away from the girls. Are they having a hormone change and it confussing him. He is 5 months old. It breaks my heart to have him by himself but I can't chance him hurting them or the babies. He loves Oreo. I believe he thinks she is his mother. Oh yeah, they girls seem to be cussing him out when he bothered them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he is at an age where his hormones are in full swing...like a teenage boy...its best to keep him from the girls...and yes..he could hurt the new borns...I owuld find him a buddy..someonehis own age ...a wether makes a great friend....if your buck has horns..find a friend with horns..if he is disbudded..find the same...he will be very happy with a buddy...


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Okay, we planned on getting him a friend but wanted to wait until after my girls give birth. I don't want that extra expense in case something comes up with my girls and their babies. I get out and play with him all the time. I even hold him in my lap and sing to him. He lays his head on my shoulder and goes to sleep. He gets treats more often than the girls. I don't want him to feel left out because the girls have been getting a lot of attention. I love all of these babies very much. They like apples, raisins and carrots the best.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with all that love and Affection..he will be fine until you can get him a buddy..no hurry...you might end up with a little buck you can'T do without from one of your mamas that can be wethered as a buddy : ) Just so you know his life running with the girls should be over and he will need his own space...other wise you will forever have undated breedings..which as you well know..are no fun at all ..They are all very lucky to have you as their mommy...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This goat is going to drive you crazy!!! Next time you go to town save your self some future sleep and buy a baby monitor. You will know when she is in labor, there will be grunts and screaming lol. It sounds like your neighbor is a good person and will help you out if you need it, but to be on the safe side when you have time I would go ahead and find a vet willing to work with goats. I wouldnt tell everyone that but you said all you have ever done on birthing is kittens. Also if your neighbor does help you, since you said he is a cattle person, mention that a goat is soooo not a cow, you have to be more easy pulling a kid then a calf. I have also noticed that AFTER the water breaks if they get up and down a whole lot and lots of pushing between there is a good chance there is a issue going on. Now the white goo, just dont get excited about that stuff, I watched a goat for 2 months thinking she would kid any day after seeing that goo, look for a redish string, or like a clear string, then you know you are real close. But even then not all goats have it . You might as well keep feeling for those ligs, they are there its just hard to find them at first, but let me tell you when you do find them it saves you sooooo much time. Good luck and get that baby monitor


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I have a couple that live on the other side that raise goats. They said they would come over and help if something should arise that I can't handle. My husband stopped and talked to them. Thank God we live out in the country and have such wonderful neighbors. The part of going out to check on her I don't mind. I have an alarm set for every hour. I don't really sleep that good anyway. I planned on taking my boy out anyways cause I don't want more of this not knowing. It drives me nuts. But now I believe my little girl Oreo is starting to go into first stages. That would be something if they both were bred on the same day and they came from different locations.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to run out to the barn every few hours...after a couple of years I got smarter...first the baby monitor, then I got a camera and monitor from Harbor Freight Tools. It has saved me so much time! And, it was pretty inexpensive.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, I told my husband that after these 2 girls pop them babies out we where going to invest in a camera. I am going to have my niece's husband run the electric out there for me. The waiting and waing is driving me bananas!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

next season you will know..you will have a planned breeding and have a good firm estimated due date...its so much nicer...My Polly Anna was due to kid on the 3rd and she complied with a adorable buckling... Now Dee is due tomorow...we will see if shes a good girl lol


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

